# Nilfisk C110 With snow Foam - Good Enough? or get the C120



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

At the moment the C120 is quite a price difference. So is the C110 any good with a proper snow foam lance?

Cheers


----------



## spiderpiguk (Dec 3, 2012)

its spot on mate, i have one with an Autobrite HD lance. no complaints whatsoever!


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

spiderpiguk said:


> its spot on mate, i have one with an Autobrite HD lance. no complaints whatsoever!


foam come out nice and thick and cling on?

Also apparently steve from wath sells lances on ebay, anybody got his ebay username so i can put the business towards a fellow forum member?


----------



## spiderpiguk (Dec 3, 2012)

i was using it with magi foam and it was very thick!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

We sell foam lances too- very well priced indeed. 

Andy


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the little Nilfisk 9and so have lots of others), it may be little in size but it does a great job, more than powerful enough for my car and and the patio. You cannot go wrong with the 110 unless you are doing cars for a living.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

CarPro.UK said:


> We sell foam lances too- very well priced indeed.
> 
> Andy


Any discounts for DW members?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

More discount over a £34 lance?!

How about free postage over £35! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance

dont think any one will beat that price


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

^ Oh wow! Thanks! 

Anyone bought from the above before?

Edit - £30 with delivery


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah i have:thumb:so have many more not gone all way through so would imagine its plus postage


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you mean not gone all the way through? 

How do these differ in quality from the other brands?


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the standard accessory 'foam sprayer' like? Notice the C110 I've ordered comes with one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

did not go all the way to the end:thumb:so did not see the postage bit


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Where did you purchase yours from mate?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimski said:


> What's the standard accessory 'foam sprayer' like? Notice the C110 I've ordered comes with one.


Its just like any other standard foam attachment (actually better than a few other oem ones)... but still doesn't foam much at all, more water than anything


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

there identical i have autobrites and this from directhoses:thumb:
But fitting on my direct hose one is better:thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sold, just purchased


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Just had an email to say my C110 has been shipped. Can't fault that!


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

mates just bought one from direct hoses and the bottle has to sit at 8 o'clock not to leak. Doesn't seem to foam very well either although only tried it with some cheapy cherry stuff from ebay? Any tips?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Your foam is the problem. Take some Autobrite to test :thumb:


----------



## tapir (Feb 13, 2013)

I just bought a 110 2.5 + AB HD lance and Magifoam. it worked a treat, very thick foam, lasted longer than I could wait, and pulled the crud off my car


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

tapir said:


> I just bought a 110 2.5 + AB HD lance and Magifoam. it worked a treat, very thick foam, lasted longer than I could wait, and pulled the crud off my car


Thats superb news mate as i've just bought that exact set up today, well nearly as i'm still to get the AB Lance and foam lol :thumb::thumb:

Can you tell me which connector you need to get for the lance???


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been using the 110 with foam lance today and it is more than enough 

(I'm not even using a dedicated foam... im cheating!)


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

n80krr said:


> mates just bought one from direct hoses and the bottle has to sit at 8 o'clock not to leak. Doesn't seem to foam very well either although only tried it with some cheapy cherry stuff from ebay? Any tips?


that's worrying.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

pharmed said:


> I've been using the 110 with foam lance today and it is more than enough
> 
> (I'm not even using a dedicated foam... im cheating!)


which lance mate?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Direct Hoses £25 lance


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I got the c120 and I just use the snow foam lance that come with it does the job 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

C120 for the win!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The C120 come up at a good price from time to time i have 2 of them but teh C110 is decent.

As for foam i tend to use neat as the lance will water it down to 1 part foam to 20 water generally anyway.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Raga said:


> I got the c120 and I just use the snow foam lance that come with it does the job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


you mean like this 




and like this 




and like this 




Compared to this 




I don't think so.

You definately need an attachment


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

question for occasional cleaning, is the patio cleaner any good, or can you just use high pressure hose.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Never tried the patio cleaner mate, but rinse off my wash mitt with the high pressure hose and you can see where I did it. Nice clean patch! Lol...


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Also tiger... I've got the autobrite foam lance. The supplied one is just too weak and doesn't have the concentration of foam. You are better off buying the aftermarket one.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks mate - on a bit of a budget so trying to work out if i need the patio thing - for really occasional clean it might be good to just host the patio down with the normal lance - I'm guessing you just need to use the special patio tool to prevent the water splashing everywhere.


----------



## peecee77 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the 120 and i can't fault it..great bit of kit, snow foam attachment doesn't really fit properly though  I'm going to buy a new one


----------



## tapir (Feb 13, 2013)

big eck said:


> Thats superb news mate as i've just bought that exact set up today, well nearly as i'm still to get the AB Lance and foam lol :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Can you tell me which connector you need to get for the lance???


Plead ignorance here; I phoned my order through to AB (love that group deal!) and said I need the connector for a Nilfisk domestic I was about to buy - they knew what I meant when I didn't - sorry that I can't be more specific


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

The nilfisk connector may also be known as alto or kew connector, hope that helps....


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I phoned AB today for the £40 deal and I told them what PW I had so I hope they manage to sort it out for me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Never used a patio cleaner i just use teh lance for slabs and concrete.


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

Ive got a 110 as a spare but tend to use it more than my big karcher as its more portable works well with a good quality foam with the standard attatcment and the patio cleaner does the job well.Very pleased with mine.


----------

